# Millenium Potion



## Rob Fisher (26/4/14)

When ordered my Russian I thought I would try some of their Millenium Juice so I selected Pina Colda but when they shipped they had run out so they gave me Jasmine.

Company: Vapor DNA
Product Name:Millenium Potion
http://www.vapordna.com/Millenium-Potion-E-Juice-s/1900.htm


Reviewer:Rob Fisher

Mod:eGo-Twist
Watts/Volts:4 to 4,8 Volts

Atomiser: Mini Protank 3
Coil Resistance: 2 Ohm
Wicking Material:Std

Strength:6mg
Blend:35%/65% PG/VG
Price: $6,99 R7,45 per ml

Website blurb:None
Reviewer Notes: I'm not a big fan of Jasmine Tea so the juice has been sitting in mt drawer for a while... the kids are out and the Ball and Chain is having a kip so I thought I would play a bit.

The bottle is kiddie proof and as it turns out it's Adult proof as well and I had to resort to taking out a knife to get the protective heat shrink plastic off it.

Initial impressions was that the vapour production was awesome but I guess with the high VG content that is to be expected. Taste wise which is more important to me was zero... that was unexpected... then I realised I had just had a cup of coffee and maybe this is one of those really understated juices and it was. I drank some water and then I got the feint taste of Jasmine Tea. The longer I vape it the more pronounced the flavour becomes and it tastes just like Jasmine Tea! I was really prepared not to like this but the more I vape it the nicer it becomes!

Would I buy it again... no not this flavour but I would certainly try some of the other flavours they have.

On the @denizenx system it's a 3) nom : its nom

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/4/14)

For some reason I couldn't add the pics to the last post so here they are!

The little bottle and the sharp knife standing by to hack it open!



mPT3

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johan (26/4/14)

Nice review Rob - Lol "adult proof"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/4/14)

johan said:


> Nice review Rob - Lol "adult proof"



Hehehe I also just reviewed a VapeMob juice and it's also Adult proof! I guess that's how it's being done now!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (26/4/14)

Nice honest review Rob - thanks - and hugely entertaining....!


----------

